# The Chicago Spire



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Dustball said:


> Why is it necessary to have a crane at the bottom of the pit rather than outside of it?


Too tall/long distance for the cable to drop down and pull-up if work above. Less work & faster if crane pull at bottom pit I guess?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

To bring materials down 10 stories? Haul dirt up 10 stories?

Dave


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Now second question : How the hell that heavy big crane can get/crawl down & up that pit? ... Use crane-Hellicopter like in the movies or use 100-man hours in disassembling and assembling every crane-machine parts?? :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

SelfContract said:


> Now second question : How the hell that heavy big crane can get/crawl down & up that pit? ... Use crane-Hellicopter like in the movies or use 100-man hours in disambling and asambling every crane-machine parts?? :thumbsup:


They broke it down to lower it into the shaft, they'll do the same to get it out.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I find the whole building very troubling, the Architect is not licensed in this state as required by law, explain that one. And more importantly which side of the building is east? or west? the same for north? or south?

Preliminary design of building to be built next door, I think they'll work well together.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> I find the whole building very troubling, the Architect is not licensed in this state as required by law, explain that one. And more importantly which side of the building is east? or west? the same for north? or south?
> 
> Preliminary design of building to be built next door, I think they'll work well together.


You have the plans upsidedown.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

They get this damn thing outta the
ground yet?
How about some pix from...oh say,
anyone who drives down Lake Shore Drive
every day? :whistling


----------



## Complete Pro (Oct 30, 2007)

*WOW*...Oprah REALLY has to have the biggest and best of everything:w00t:


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

neolitic said:


> They get this damn thing outta the
> ground yet?
> How about some pix from...oh say,
> anyone who drives down Lake Shore Drive
> every day? :whistling


Yeah killer, whats the skinny. Seen pics of some of the monstrosities they're building in Dubai, love to see new pics of American projects.:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone got anything more recent than May?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqD5_Gpvp64&feature=related

Here we go (courtesy of Killer:notworthy):
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=153494&page=27


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*money talks..*

[deleted]


----------

